# Kenmore Elite vs Frigidaire Pro vs Whirlpool



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

IMO- based on features, reliability,and best value for your $;i would mix and match as long as the appl' are white,blk,or stainless-GE range,Frigid if you have to. Whirlpool refrig & d/w,GE otr-m/o [make sure you have the min clearance between m/o and range top]. Sears Elite is prob a Whirlpool but you'd have to check.


----------



## benshouse (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks for your reply. i would like to go the mix and match route but our kitchen is very small and the appliances are going to be right next to each other and ive seen varations in stainless steel between brands. Also my wife is very particular about things like that so thats not an option.

i think we are prob going to go kenmore since we can get a better deal with the upcomming sears friends and family discount of 30%

thanks for the tip about the OTR micro!!!


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

GE Profile and GE Monogram appliances are a great value. Buy a store return from a discount retailer. I bought a stainless french door GE Profile fridge for around $600 three years ago. The unit still had stickers on the inside and the retailer powered it up for me. This was at a place in the Bronx that specialized in store returns and sold the new stuff at a very slim margin.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

*Stay away from Whirlpool/Kenmore Dishwashers*

Whirlpool dishwashers have lousy motors that are good for 2 or 3 years before the bearing goes. The first time was just within the 2 yr warranty and I had to argue with WP to send me the part. They wanted me to pay an authorized repair service to install it. This time, when it is out of warranty, they would sell me the motor at half price, but not if I installed it. They wanted to have their authorized person do it. FYI, Whirlpool makes most Kenmore and some other brand dishwashers.


----------

